# (Gentoo-)Linux richtig konfigurieren, auf mehr Performance

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vorwort:
> 
> Dieser Thread soll allgemein helfen Linux noch einen Tick besser für alle zu machen. Allerdings geht es hier grundsätzlich um GNU/Linux, nicht jedoch den X-Server oder 3D-Beschleunigung, bitte habt dafür Verständnis.

 

Hallo,

dieser Thread soll helfen (mir natürlich auch;)) Linux performant zu konfigurieren.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Festplatten
> 
> Was ich bisher kenne ist natürlich Hdparm, aber ich habe eine S-ATA Platte, warum gibt es kein hdparm für SCSI/S-ATA, ist das schlicht nicht notwenig, weil der SCSI/S-ATA Standard schon alles recht fein erledigt?
> ...

 

So, aber was kann ich jetzt noch tun?

Oberstes Gebot ist natürlich immer die Stabilität.

Ich sitze z.B. vor meine frischen Gentoo2004.2 mit Kernel 2.6 (Stage1, optimiert mit O3 auf Athlon-XPs), ich frage mich ob ich noch mehr tun kann?

Ich habe jetzt wohl schon viel mehr getan, als ein Windows-User tun könnte, aber man kennt ja nicht alle Kniffe und Tricks  :Very Happy: 

Habt ihr noch Idee und Vorschläge was sinnvoll/sinnlos wäre, kosmetische Kniffe sind ja auch schön (ich gebe es zu, ich verwende Framebuffer+Bootsplash ^^)   :Smile: 

Grüßle

----------

## dakjo

Wie wäre es z.B. mit perlink ?

Oder in der /etc/conf.d/rc den startup etwas zu tunen indem man 

```

# Set to "yes" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for slight speed improvement.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

```

auf

```

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"

```

ändert ?

----------

## hoschi

danke, der tipp mit der dem parallel startup scheint "cool" zu sein, teste ich mal  :Smile: 

aber bringt prelink außerhalb eines desktops/desktopumgebung überhaupt was, also wenn man nur mit der bash arbeitet, wohl weniger?

prelink ist ja so eine subjektive sache

----------

## psyqil

 *Quote:*   

> ext2 kennt mein Kernel gar nicht

  :Shocked:  Womit formatierst Du denn Floppies?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> danke, der tipp mit der dem parallel startup scheint "cool" zu sein, teste ich mal 

 Naja, zwei Sekunden beim booten weniger...damals, ja dahamals bei meinem Amiga hab' ich das mit handgetunten waits extra vermieden, weil die parallelen Plattenzugriffe soviel Zeit kosteten...  :Razz: 

----------

## hoschi

hehe,

ich brauche es nur für bios updates, aber es ist ein gutes gefühl noch eins zu haben, kriege da immer mitleid mit manchen dell-kunden  :Very Happy: 

mal ehrlich, die zeit der disketten neigt sich leider dem ende

aber zu rc und parallem start

boot01: keine fehler, netzwerk geht nicht

boot02: fehlermeldung das eth0 zum zweiten mal gestartet wird

boot03: vixie-cron kann nicht gestartet werden

boot04: gutes gefühl im magen, weil ich es wieder auf "no" gestellt habe

armes linux, mache ich nimmer, versprochen *tätschel*

schneller war es übrigens auch nicht, nicht mal subjektiv  :Sad: 

schade, aber probieren geht über studieren

----------

## dakjo

Bei mir gehts mit dem rc.

Waren ja auch nur vorschläge.

----------

## Gekko

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> boot04: gutes gefühl im magen, weil ich es wieder auf "no" gestellt habe
> 
> 

 

Bei mir funktioniert das, allerdings merk ich nicht sooooo den Geschwindigkeitsunterschied.....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## elVito

Hi,

du kannst noch in die /etc/make.conf bei den USE flags nptl eintragen. Danach mußt du auf jeden Fall die glibc neu emergen.

Was sonst noch erfährst du per 

```
emerge -epv world | grep nptl
```

Damit laufen vor allem Filesharing Clients (z.B. amule) und große Java Anwendungen deutlich schneller. Bei mir zumindest

HTH gruß der Vitus

P.S. Das kann aber auch Probleme machen... Bei mir z.B. läuft alles perfekt nur xmms will nicht mehr...leider   :Sad: 

----------

## dakjo

Mit nptl nachträglich hab ich sehr, sehr schlecht erfahrung gemacht. 

Besser ist es direkt beim bootstrap dies schon zu tun, und dann alles halt mit nptl unterstützung zu komposten.

----------

## aGgRo AnDy

hallo...sorry wenn ich mich einmische, kann im mom zwar nix brauchbares beitragen, da ich mir erst grad gentoo linux gezogen habe und erst in 3-4wochen einsetzen kann...

aber das hat mich gewundert *Quote:*   

> Womit formatierst Du denn Floppies?

 

ich habe seit fast 3 jahren keinen diskettenlaufwerk mehr und vermieße auch keins, wozu braucht man den überhaupt heutzutage noch???  :Rolling Eyes: 

die meisten treiber kann man doch ehe aus dem netz saugen und nachträglich installieren oder man machts auf cd-rw drauf...

aber ich finde es cool, dass ihr hier so einen thread habt, grad für neulinge wie mich ist es sehr interessant...über die normale perfomance werde ich mich ehe wahrscheinlich nicht klagen können, dank meinem neuen system (p4@3,6Ghz; 1GB ram etc  :Wink:  ) aber trotzdem ist es gut, auch wenns vielleicht nur 5sec ausmacht  :Laughing: 

PS: gentoo-linux finde ich super  :Cool:  ist eins der besten linux version die ich bis jetzt kenne, da es auch was von bsd hat  :Wink:  und man kann linux treiber benutzten, was grad für neuere hardware einen riesen vorteil bietet, da es unter bsd mit den treibern net so toll aussieht...

danke an die entwickler und auch an alle, die was dazu beitragen...

----------

## psyqil

 *aGgRo AnDy wrote:*   

> ich habe seit fast 3 jahren keinen diskettenlaufwerk mehr und vermieße auch keins, wozu braucht man den überhaupt heutzutage noch???  

 Ich hab' halt keinen USB-Stick, und neben ein paar LiveCDs gehört bei mir auch ne Diskette mit dotfiles...ich find Floppies prima, gerade für Kleinkram dauert mir brennen zu lange!

Ich bin ja nur froh, daß wir keine Kassettenrecorder mehr anschließen müssen  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SinoTech

Jop. seh ich genauso. Vor allem wenn bei mir hin und wieder (Also des öfteren) die Druckerpatrone leer ist und ich bei meiner Mutter die Dokumente ausdrucken muss  :Wink: . Hau ich lieber die Dokumente auf eine Diskette anstatt auf eine CD.

1. Gate schneller

2. Ist wiederverwendbar

(Weiß das es bei CD's multisessions gibt, aber irgendwann sind die trotzdem voll und ausserdem hatte ich damit eher schlechte Erfahrungen  :Sad:  )

Mfg

Sino

----------

## hoschi

ähhm, ich habe jetzt ein paar howtos zu nptl gefunden, aber was es bewirkt weiß ich leider immer noch nicht *dumme_frage*

google ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war...pffff, alles was im duden steht ist doch so langweilig

----------

## psyqil

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> google ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war

  :Cool:  Guckst Du Brüder: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPTL

----------

## Prinzessin

Schönen guten Abend zusammen!

Nicht unbedingt die Performances betreffend während das System läuft

aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen die Zeit vom anschalten bis

zum Login Prompt ein klein wenig zu verkürzen.

(Vielleicht eher etwas für betagte Rechner wie einen alten Pentium 2)

Bei mir selbst funktioniert es ganz gut, seht einfach selbst nach  :Smile: 

Gentoo Bug 55329

Ein schönes Wochenende noch!

ciao ciao

----------

## legine

Grüße.

Hmm, kein ext2?

Womit hast du dein Bootpartition formatiert? Reise-FS? FAT?  :Shocked: 

Außerdem wenn du große Dateien auf der Platte liegen hast. Z.B. Filme aus deiner Videokamera oder andere Filme   :Laughing:   so ist ext3 (bzwext2) performanter als Reise-FS, welches selbst optimiert ist auf viele kleine Dateien.

Dann stabilität ist gut, reparierbarkeit ist besser (Murphs gesetz) und ein ext3 Filesystem kann  man immer noch mit ext2 mounten, sollte mal irgendetwas passieren. Wobei ext2 / 3 zumindest meines Wissens nach als 

die Stabielsten Filesysteme bekannt sind (wobei das keine Aussage über ander Filesysteme ist.).

Gute Performance ist auch die wahl der Richtigen Partition. z.b. könnte es etwas bringen (vor allem für die Stabilität, /tmp in ein eigene Partition zu bringen, das system von den Daten zu trennen (Klar, oder) und ein eigenes Bootpartition zu erstellen. (wers geschickt macht legt die Bootpartition ganz als erstes an da dann die Partition ganz außen (müsste es sein)  liegt und dadurch die lesegeschwindigkeiten in der Regel höher liegen. Dahinter sollte direkt der swap kommen, gefolgt von tmp würd' ich sagen und dann root wie Daten.

Nun ich glaube das ist mein momentaner stand.

(Ach ja, Filesysteme als Module Kompilieren. (sie müssen dann ja nicht geladen werden. bis auf die Root-Filesystem partition) das ist wesentlich günstiger wenn mal der Kumpel mit Winschlepptop oder wirklich mal mit ext3 vorbeikommt und man es dann mal doch braucht.

Nun damit habe ich mein wissen um "optimierungen" erst einmal erschöpft. (  :Laughing:  Geschwindigkeit ist halt nicht alles  worauf man optimieren kann:lol:

----------

## hoschi

sers, danke für den link

ich habe überall xfs, ich habe zwar nur einen hochgezüchteten pc, aber ich war einfach mal scharf drauf

mir fehlt eigentlich nur noch reiserfs, dann habe ich alle wichtigen dateisysteme unter linux/unix durch  :Laughing: 

ich denke zwar das xfs für die /boot partition overkill ist (für den client-pc an sich ja sowieso), aber bei mir läd lilo sowieso nur einmal den kernel (und lilo ist das dateisystem herzlich egal), und der kernel dann seinen bootsplash...oder ich verwende ext2, aber es würde nichts bringen, zumindest denke ich so.

ist auch so ein zwiespalt,

xfs ist recht flott, beansprucht die cpu kaum, geht aber auf den ram...und von dem habe ich reichlich, die c't oder ix hat dazu mal einen recht sinnvollen/losen artikel dazu veröffentlicht *gg*

----------

## hoschi

 *Prinzessin wrote:*   

> Schönen guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Nicht unbedingt die Performances betreffend während das System läuft
> 
> aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen die Zeit vom anschalten bis
> ...

 

interessant, das beobachte ich mal

----------

## Prinzessin

Hmm, sollte vielleicht nochmal dazu sagen das das mit dem  Bugreport #55329 eher dazu

gedacht ist, dass modules-update nur dann auszuführen wenn man wirklich neue Module

in /lib/modules/ vorfindet, sprich: einen neuen Kernel mit Modul Support kompiliert hat.

Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem 20 Zeilen Patch sind allerdings durchwegs positiv, zehn Sekunden

spare ich an Zeit und zudem unnötige Festplattenzugriffe (was bei einer etwas älteren 8GB

Platte durchaus nerven kann da sie unter diesen Umständen zu Lärmentwicklung neigt)  :Smile: 

Wie gesagt, es beeinflusst nicht die Performance während das Betriebes, nur beim booten.

Schönen Abend noch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

eine kurze bootzeit ist aber auch was schönes  :Very Happy: 

ich denke mal, hier dürften wir recht sicher sein vor...die die performance ihres systems mit der bootzeit gleichsetzen, aber es ist ja doch angenehm wenns schnell geht.

aber von 8 sek. bin ich wirklich weit entfernt, aber schade dass der patch bei ausgelagerten /use nicht greift, sonst wäre das wohl schon länger standard

 *Quote:*   

> Interessant ist auch eines, mir ist jetzt erst endlich klar geworden woher die große Überzahl an nicht abgearbeiten Bugreports eigentlich her kommt.
> 
> Ich würde das hier ja nicht zwingend als Bug bezeichenen  

 

----------

## elVito

Ein kleiner Nachtrag...

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Mit nptl nachträglich hab ich sehr, sehr schlecht erfahrung gemacht. 
> 
> Besser ist es direkt beim bootstrap dies schon zu tun, und dann alles halt mit nptl unterstützung zu komposten.

 

Also ich hab inzwischen bei drei verschiedenen Rechnern nptl nachträglich aktiviert. Das einzige Problem das dabei auftrat war, daß xmms bei einem Rechner nicht mehr lief....

Diese Problem lies sich allerdings so lösen --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=140660&highlight=glibc+xmms

Einfach mal ausprobieren! Wenn danach nichts mehr geht kann man schließlich die glibc wieder ohne nptl emergen und alles ist wieder beim Alten.

gruß

----------

## hoschi

frage, da müsste theoretisch reichen um das gesamte sys auf nptl umzustellen + posix support im kernel(?)

1. nptl den use-flags hinzufügen

2. emerge -C linux-headers

3. emerge linux26-headers

5. emerge glib (+ eventuell emerge gcc und alles was sonst noch nicht geht ^^ )

der nptl guide gefällt mir nämlich nicht so, ich habe kein verlangen danach mir maskierte pakete zu installieren, die ich nicht zwingend brauche (womit wir wieder bei der stabilität wären *g* )

----------

## elVito

Hi,

meines Wissens brauchst du die linux26-headers nicht für nptl. Such dazu nochmal im Forum (Da gibts einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema). Ich hab gestern bei einem Spezl auf nptl umgestellt und auch die "alten" headers verwendet... und alles ging auf Anhieb. 

Du erfährst mittels 

```
emerge -epv world | grep nptl
```

was du nochmal emergen musst damit die nptl Unterstützung dabei ist.

gcc musst du glaub ich nicht neu emergen.

Es gibt ein sehr gutes GentooWiki zum Thema nptl, das zumindest für mich sehr aufschlussreich war... hab das Bookmark zwar leider nicht mehr aber bei google wirst dus bestimmt finden. 

gruß Vitus

----------

## hoschi

*push*

Weiß jemand den Namen des englisch sprachigen Thread, der ebenfalls Performance-Tweaks betrifft?

Ich versuch mich vielleicht mal an einem ordentlichen Wiki-Eintrag mit allen Tipps die es so derzeit gibt.

----------

## psyqil

[HOWTO] Flying with gentoo vielleicht?

----------

## hoschi

das ist er!

*keksgeb*

----------

## golloza

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Festplatten
> ...

 

emerge sg3_utils

http://sg.torque.net/sg/u_index.html

Ich glaub bei der swappiness bringst du was durcheinander:

0 verzichtet auf Buffer/Caches und versucht dafür, die Programme im RAM zu halten, während 100 unbenutzte Pages von Programmen swappt, um RAM für Buffer/Caches zu haben.

: ach *du* bist es

gar nicht auf den nick geachtet  :Wink: 

das mit der swappiness kann Schale sicher besser erklären  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

```
emerge nitro-sources
```

----------

## hoschi

 *golloza wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Festplatten
> ...

 

interessant!

guck mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419

da ist schon alles sehr fein erklärt  :Smile: 

----------

